# A New Bug with 501 V165?



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Since getting V 165 with local channel mapping on my PVR 501, when I am tuned into a local channel and use the transparent browse to view what's on, I get a lot of "No Info" show up but if I hit the Guide button and bring up the EPG everything is there.

Anyone else experiencing this? Go to your locals and try it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont have local channel maping available (due to lack of locals) but this has happened to me with other channels on my 2800s and 501 before, try pulling the card.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Interesting my 6000 does the same thing. Funny thing is that I do not get locals from dish, but OTA. Seems that dish broadcasts the epg data for most stations in the US, and if you put the call letters in for the local channels, the 6000 gets the info downloaded. The browse function must go by channel number where info goes by call letters of the station.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's a known issue with the 6000 & OTA,I am interested in hearing only from 501 owners with V165 and who get local channels via Dish. I reported this to Dish tech support and they were going to forward it to Engineering.

Thanks.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Darrell, I've seen exactly what you're describing. The on-screen banner says "no information" but the guide is complete and correct. I've noticed it occasionally in the locals since getting 165 last week, but not on any regular basis.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks, Mainiacal1, could you please shoot an email to: [email protected] and let them know you are experiencing this? The CSR I spoke with said I was the only one she had encountered with this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Darrell, I'll be happy to shoot off an e-mail. Consider it done.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I had the same issue, FYI....


----------

